# gift the stove thread



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2015)

I like the idea of migles liking the idea of DinohScene's idea of making a "share the love thread". So why not a gift the stove thread?

*Rules: *​*YOU NEED TO POST A PICTURE OF A STOVE. THEN? THE NEXT POSTS A PICTURE OF A BETTER STOVE TO GIFT YOU. THEN THE NEXT PERSON APPRECIATES THE LOVE GIVEN TO THE PREVIOUS POSTER OF GIFTING A NICE STOVE, SO HE PAYS IT FORWARD BY GIVING THE NEXT POSTER A STOVE. REMEMBER TO THANK YOUR GIFTER FOR THE STOVE! A GOOD ONE AS WELL. THE CHAIN CONTINUES THEN. MY FRIEND. WELL NOW THIS SENTENCE IS A WASTE CAUSE I HAVE TO COMPLETE IT OR ELSE THE THREAD WON'T LOOK GOOD AS IT DOES NOT GIVE PROPER SPACING!!!*​*I WILL FUCKING START*​




​​HERE YOU GO, POSTER #2! YOU DESERVE THIS STOVE! I LOVE YOU! ​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd like to offer this vintage stove. In excellent condition. Poster #3 deserves it


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 21, 2015)

It is all about the aga


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

Post #5 deserves this one. There's nothing it won't cook. Benefits include being meta as fuck


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Post #5 deserves this one. There's nothing it won't cook. Benefits include being meta as fuck


 
THANK YOU FOR PAYING IT FORWARD! I JUST CAME BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL THOUGH.. THEY GAVE ME A NEW HOUSE WITH WIFI INCLUDED. BUT I WILL GIFT THE NEXT POSTER A GOLDEN STOVE! HE DEFINITELY DESERVES IT!


----------



## migles (Mar 21, 2015)

this thread must hit "list of legendary gbatemp threads" cuz i just woke up and my mom wants to take me to a psychiatrist because my crazy laugh to a computer screen

and ComeTurismO
just won the round, nothing beats a gold sims 1 stove :C

however i will share a picture of a sim that died of depression because he couldn't save his stove!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2015)

migles said:


> this thread must hit "list of legendary gbatemp threads" cuz i just woke up and my mom wants to take me to a psychiatrist because my crazy laugh to a computer screen
> 
> and ComeTurismO
> just won the round, nothing beats a gold sims 1 stove :C
> ...


 
OMG! THANKS FOR PAYING IT FORWARD! ANYTHING COUNTS! 
I WILL GIVE#8 A VERY NICE STOVE


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thx for that stove, but I've got better. I bequeath my best stove to post #9:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 21, 2015)

Gosh, this stove is mighty fine. Guess I'd better let go of a really nice stove, too. 
How about one that you can carry with you and use to charge all of your USB-compatible things?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Gosh, this stove is mighty fine. Guess I'd better let go of a really nice stove, too.
> How about one that you can carry with you and use to charge all of your USB-compatible things?


 
Wait, I'm confused... Does it use the heat to charge your phone?...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Gosh, this stove is mighty fine. Guess I'd better let go of a really nice stove, too.
> How about one that you can carry with you and use to charge all of your USB-compatible things?


 
OMG THANK YOU! TotalInsanity4 lost the opportunity of taking the stove as he had a question :/ This is a very handy stove, and I will pay it forward by compensating TotalInsanity4 with a gift. A metallic stove.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Wait, I'm confused... Does it use the heat to charge your phone?...



Yes! That's exactly what it does. Then when you're done and everything is cool the thermoelectric module goes inside the combustion chamber, the feet fold up, and it's about the size of a soda can. Easy to store and transport.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG THANK YOU! TotalInsanity4 lost the opportunity of taking the stove as he had a question :/ This is a very handy stove, and I will pay it forward by compensating TotalInsanity4 with a gift. A metallic stove.


 
Thank you good sir. The next poster gets this fine aluminum stove:


----------



## migles (Mar 21, 2015)

i want to see this thread with sex toys instead of stoves, but i am scared of creating one..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 21, 2015)

migles said:


> i want to see this thread with sex toys instead of stoves, but i am scared of creating one..


 
Do it, I dare you. Just make sure that you both put [NSFW!] in the title and you stress in the OP that actual body parts will result in a report and potential ban

Edit: No one wants my aluminum stove


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 21, 2015)

migles said:


> i want to see this thread with sex toys instead of stoves, but i am scared of creating one..



Food is the new porn, you would just be making a thread with an outdated concept.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2015)

I





TotalInsanity4 said:


> Do it, I dare you. Just make sure that you both put [NSFW!] in the title and you stress in the OP that actual body parts will result in a report and potential ban
> 
> Edit: No one wants my aluminum stove


 loved the stove. Thank you so much! I will pay it forward for giving poster #17 the gift he deserves!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

migles said:


> i want to see this thread with sex toys instead of stoves, but i am scared of creating one..


 
Ask DinohScene  

To the next poster:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm fairly certain I've just inherited a mock-up of a stove...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well! No matter, the next poster may inherit my rocket stove!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm fairly certain I've just inherited a mock-up of a stove...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love it, thanks. Because you gifted me the finest of cinder block stoves, I will give you my Hobo Stove™, "made only from the finest Folger's™ cans ©"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

Even though I did not receive a stove, I'll still give the next poster the stove below as it comes very handy. What if his (stay home son-in-law) or her's mother in law doesn't let them use their own stove? Because they're pure evil? Not to worry, I will provide him or her this: which comes with a bonus as they are not allowed in the kitchen *(please have a look in the spoiler below the stove!)*. <-- despite if the parents of the husband/wife gifting the cookware:







Spoiler: cookware for you, #22


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you for this wonderful stove. I would now like to trade it for this other one that I have. Maybe you could put it to use with those evil in-laws that aren't letting you use the kitchen??


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

I will then gift it to the next poster, if you don't accept it.
(LOL THAT WAS FUNNY)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

No, I love the stove you gave me! I just hope that you love the stove I gave to you in return equally XD


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, I love the stove you gave me! I just hope that you love the stove I gave to you in return equally XD


 
OH THNK YOU FOR ACCEPTING IT! I THANK YOU AS WELL FOR THE STOVE ABOVE! TIME 2 PAY IT FORWURD W' A NICE STOVE TOO


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2015)

Why thank you! I really enjoy collecting these colorful stoves.
I present to the next poster an unusual stove (lets call it a Strange Range) suited to life in a one-room apartment or a tiny home.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you SO SO SO SO SO much! I can send my girlfriend to this "couch" and I will flip it so it hurts on her when she pisses me off! I will now present the next poster with this, as he deserves it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like I keep the stove above  I'll gift the next poster a really nice stove!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you so much!! I will now pay it forward with this wonderful stove!



Spoiler: Traditioooooooooon! Tradition! TRADITION!








(Please tell me you get the reference in the spoiler tag)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't get the reference, however, thank you so much for the stove! I present this stove for #31!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I don't get the reference, however, thank you so much for the stove! I present this stove for #31!


 
It's a "Fiddler On The Roof" reference


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's a "Fiddler On The Roof" reference


 
oh... hoped you like VinsCool's stove


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> oh... hoped you like VinsCool's stove


 
Loved it, gonna pay it forward with this one, house included:


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is the previous stove I gie to the next one. The same ComeTurismO gave to e 2 posts earlier.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh.. I fixed it up and made it look sexy, so ill give the next poster a nice stove!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

oh about the milk game? Since I gave the entire cow, noboy's replied


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Woah, that is a nice stove! Thanks, ComeTourismO! I will now do the right thing and pay it forward with a stove that isn't only cool, but unbelievably rare:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 27, 2015)

Why thank you! I like Coca-Cola vintaged stoves. I want to pay it forward by paying it forward with a nice stove!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 5, 2015)

Guess I'm keeping this stove  I'll gift the next poster with another one,


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2015)

My milk is now stank cheese.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My milk is now stank cheese.


 
did you like the stove?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 6, 2015)

Even if I dd not receive of any stove, I present thus authetic vintage stove as a peace offering


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 1, 2015)

Why thank you! I present the next person with this stove:


----------



## GhostLatte (May 1, 2015)

I present the next person with this piece of shit made in China wonderful stove:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2015)

THANK YOU 2 DAY! THE NEXT POSTER RECEIVES THIS:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 23, 2016)

WOULD ANYONE LIKE THAT STOVE 2 DAY?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh, this still exists. I guess I'll take it

Here, have a "stove"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 24, 2016)

Next poster receives a nice stove I named Buzz. It vibrates your food allowing for rapid cooking.




@VinsCool


----------



## Luglige (Feb 26, 2016)

K
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



k


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Thanks! I'm gonna pay it forward with this nice stove


----------

